# Hotshot Turbo Manifold ????



## vashna (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi does anyone know the pricing of the hotshot turbo manifold, I just got an email from motivational and they have the hotshot stainless turbo manifold for the ga16de for $550 + shipping . is this agood price to pay or does someone have cheaper that u guys know of. Thanks guys.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

vashna said:


> Hi does anyone know the pricing of the hotshot turbo manifold, I just got an email from motivational and they have the hotshot stainless turbo manifold for the ga16de for $550 + shipping . is this agood price to pay or does someone have cheaper that u guys know of. Thanks guys.


sounds like a good price to me, i think from hotshots it is 600 shipped


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

call jgycustoms....or go to their website 

you guys know that they sell the hotshot kit for the GA16 for $3100??? soooo they will prolly get that manifold for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I can get it for 325, but we have an account with them- I can probably get it for you a little cheaper


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> call jgycustoms....or go to their website
> 
> you guys know that they sell the hotshot kit for the GA16 for $3100??? soooo they will prolly get that manifold for waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper...


does that 3100 include the ecu being reprogrammed...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

psulemon said:


> does that 3100 include the ecu being reprogrammed...


Nope


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

aminidab said:


> Nope



no it doesnt...but they have a deal with jim wolf, AND THEY GET THE REPROGRAMS FOR $500, WHICH IS $100 CHEAPER THAN JWT!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> no it doesnt...but they have a deal with jim wolf, AND THEY GET THE REPROGRAMS FOR $500, WHICH IS $100 CHEAPER THAN JWT!!!


no bad...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Price*

$550 is a good price. I paid $600 IIRC.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

try sr20development, i got the entire kit for $3200 after tax. so they probably can get the manifold cheaper.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

how can these places sell the whole kit for $3100-3200 and HS themselves sell it for $3900. <--does that include the JWT ecu and the others don't then?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That $3100 to $3200 was before they started using the DP turbo. The $3900 reflects the change to the new turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> That $3100 to $3200 was before they started using the DP turbo. The $3900 reflects the change to the new turbo.



shiiiit hotshot had it on sale for 3 DAYS...before and after that, it had always been like $3800...


----------

